
How to Know Your Value a Freelancer - chris_hawk
http://www.100kfreelancing.com/0118-positioning-professional-value-wphilip-morgan/
======
chris_hawk
I know you're listening, I can see the downloads traveling through the series
of tubes comprising the internets. :)

If anyone has any questions about this episode, or the show in general, feel
free!

